# Nano Tropica Aquacube 20x20x20cm [Now planted!]



## Stu Worrall (3 Aug 2009)

I picked up a Tropica Aquacube the other month which has been languishing in the lounge with nothing except air in it so I hardscaped it last night with Seiryu stone and tropica aquacare underneath, ada amazonia normal then topped off with powder (read normal amazonia put through a 2.5mm bonsai sieve  )

im thinking to keep it simple and plant the front with HC then either HM or hairgrass in the back.  im up for suggestions on what i should change before it gets planted.

*Substrate:* Tropica Aquacare topped with ADA Amazonia then sieved Amazonia
*Plants:* HC, UG, Hairgrass and Fissidens Fontanus
*Lighting:* Supplied Tropica light upgraded to 20w halogen
*Tank:* Tropica Aquacube 20x20x20cm - 8l
*CO2:* Pressurised Sera CO2 reg and bottle with Dazs Chisel Diffuser, Boyu bubble counter
*Filter:* Azoo Mignon 60 HOB
*Hardscape:* Seiryu Stone, Heather Wood

Ive also tried to set it up so its viewable from the front and righthand side, i think there's a name for this but im not sure what  :? 

Front





Right side


----------



## George Farmer (3 Aug 2009)

*Re: Stus Hardscape for Tropica Aquacube*

Wow!

That's one of the best hardscape layouts I've seen in a long time - backed up my marvelous photography.

It's gonna be big (not physically, but great!)


----------



## George Farmer (3 Aug 2009)

*Re: Stus Hardscape for Tropica Aquacube*

How about something other than HC - it's nice, of course, but very predictable.  

I think something like this deserves some planting to truly set it apart.

It's size is limiting but I'm sure there's a few species out there suitable.  Ultricularia perhaps?  Mosses?  Lilaeopsis?


----------



## TBRO (3 Aug 2009)

*Re: Stus Hardscape for Tropica Aquacube*

I really like this, aqua-cubes are a real piece of art like this scape. I'm definatley contemplating one for my desk in future. 

Regards T


----------



## rawr (4 Aug 2009)

*Re: Stus Hardscape for Tropica Aquacube*

I really like it! It reminds me of Dan's FoF aquascape a little. 

I would agree with George about the planting, but although HC is predictable, it will still look great I'm sure!


----------



## Stu Worrall (4 Aug 2009)

*Re: Stus Hardscape for Tropica Aquacube*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> How about something other than HC - it's nice, of course, but very predictable.
> 
> I think something like this deserves some planting to truly set it apart.
> 
> It's size is limiting but I'm sure there's a few species out there suitable.  Ultricularia perhaps?  Mosses?  Lilaeopsis?


cheers everybods. ive got a wodge of HC growing in my Rio 125 ready for a 90cm ive ordered so i was swayed by that for the foreground.  I hadnt really thought about putting Ultricularia in as i was going to put a few shrimp in and id heard they like to tear it up a bit.  Ill have to have a look at the TGM tank to see how its doing in the big iwagumi with the shrimp in.

Im having a few problems with Lilaeopsis in my 60cm i cant get it to grow low so it keeps getting a chopping now and then which it doesnt lend itself too well to. due to this it would be a bit of a challenge i suppose to put it in here.  

By the way the tropica 10w halogen bulb has been replaced by a plug-in 20w with reflector which super G recommended so hopefully ill have enough light whilst still keeping the original design of the "cube".


----------



## Stu Worrall (4 Aug 2009)

*Re: Stus Hardscape for Tropica Aquacube*

after Georges advice ive bought some UG from TGM today, ive decided ill got for hairgrass at the top, down the UG then graded into some HC at the bottom. let planting commence!


----------



## skinz180189 (4 Aug 2009)

*Re: Stus Hardscape for Tropica Aquacube*

I like the layout of this, can't wait to see it planted.


----------



## Vito (4 Aug 2009)

*Re: Stus Hardscape for Tropica Aquacube*

Great start so far Stu keep it up!


----------



## Sye Davies (4 Aug 2009)

*Re: Stus Hardscape for Tropica Aquacube*

really looking forward to this one developing


----------



## George Farmer (4 Aug 2009)

*Re: Stus Hardscape for Tropica Aquacube*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> after Georges advice ive bought some UG from TGM today, ive decided ill got for hairgrass at the top, down the UG then graded into some HC at the bottom. let planting commence!


Nice one mate.  Looking forward to seeing another beauty!


----------



## RBT89 (5 Aug 2009)

*Re: Stus Hardscape for Tropica Aquacube*

Nice hardscape, great photography too. This will look amazing once it's finished.


----------



## flygja (5 Aug 2009)

*Re: Stus Hardscape for Tropica Aquacube*

I like how that right side rock looks like its broken off from the main rock. It's very natural.


----------



## Tony Swinney (5 Aug 2009)

*Re: Stus Hardscape for Tropica Aquacube*

Looks great so far Stu, and I like your plant choice - looking forward to the next pics   

Tony


----------



## Stu Worrall (5 Aug 2009)

*Re: Stus Hardscape for Tropica Aquacube*

thanks for the comments all and cheers Tony


			
				flygja said:
			
		

> I like how that right side rock looks like its broken off from the main rock. It's very natural.


i aimed for the break, honest!  im hoping that i can get something growing through it so it looks like a split that the fauna has taken advantage of.

Didn't get around to planting last night.  Instead I got the Bonsai tools out and trimmed and stripped some bark off some extreme nano heather wood i'd got from the Alwen (idea borrowed from Dan and Graeme and apologies if anyone else has used it).  The wood then got forced/glued into the cracks in the Seiryuo stone and im hoping it doesnt all float out once its filled with water   

I should get around to some planting tomorrow with the UG from TGM and hairgrass and HC from my other tanks.

Some pics of the wood positioning below.  Im trying to get a kind of cascade effect that we strive for in Bonsai where trees battle the elements on the side of cliffs, some make it and hug the cliff for shelter. Others dont make it and end up as driftwood.  Once i plant it up, the "trees" that do make it should hopefully have some fissidens fontanus glued to them so they look alive.  All experimental at the moment and it may end in disaster but ill give it a go 

Front





Closer









Right Side


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Aug 2009)

*Re: Stus Hardscape for Tropica Aquacube*

Rocks with fangs!! I like it, great hardscape Stu, looking forward to seeing this planted  congrats


----------



## Dan Crawford (5 Aug 2009)

*Re: Stus Hardscape for Tropica Aquacube*

Nice one stu, i'm loving it, all of it!


----------



## Stu Worrall (5 Aug 2009)

*Re: Stus Hardscape for Tropica Aquacube*

thanks chaps. heres hoping it works out and doesnt turn into an algae machine.  Ive got the mignon 60 running on my shrimp tank at the mo to get some bacteria into the sponges so fingers crossed for not too many troubles when i plant it this week


----------



## jonny_ftm (5 Aug 2009)

*Re: Stus Hardscape for Tropica Aquacube*

Hi,

You could dry start it, HC and UG respond very well to such a start. Take a look here, end of algae fears because the soil is cycled and plants rooted:
*http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=6781&p=80899#p80899*


----------



## Stu Worrall (5 Aug 2009)

*Re: Stus Hardscape for Tropica Aquacube*



			
				jonny_ftm said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> You could dry start it, HC and UG respond very well to such a start. Take a look here, end of algae fears because the soil is cycled and plants rooted:
> *http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=6781&p=80899#p80899*


i was thinking about that actually jonny_ftm, the cube would be quite easy to cover with clingfilm!   The only thing is that my HC is currently growing in the water so would it have to change to emmersed growing then back again?

How long does it usually take to get settled?


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Aug 2009)

*Re: Stus Hardscape for Tropica Aquacube*

Great little tank Stu!  Love it


----------



## jonny_ftm (5 Aug 2009)

*Re: Stus Hardscape for Tropica Aquacube*

Plants can have a hard time to adapt from submerged to emersed state, rather than the opposite. Tom, on the barr forum wrote this method initially growing HC.

If you start with submerged form, you'll need frequent misting the first days, than progressively space the misting so that the leaves can adapt to emersed form. The risk here is fungus developping if kept wet. Humidity must be kept above 80% while a good vent is still present and leaves dry to avoid trouble. Misting can never compensate a low humidity. Many tried Tom method and failed, others, including me, didn't have any trouble. I think the key factor is really to switch to a dry humid state the faster possible, with a constant humidity above 75-80% (monitored via a calibrated cheap hygrometer).

Never close the tank completely, plants need CO2 and O2, find balance between openings and humidity. I use a 5mm acrylic top I cut my self and that will be maintained straight by aluminium U shaped borders

Also never let water above the soil level ---> algae and fungus

When submerging the tank, you'll have to max the CO2, as under water they'll move from 300ppm in the air to very little in water. Than, CO2 can be decreased on some days, or even better 2-3 weeks. No fish of course meanwhile. Tom and others didn't note any HC melting during immersion if CO2 is kept high

Better results will need a mineralized soil (ADA AS) or organic one (castings). To cycle your soil, use mulm and water from main tank and spray/mist plants with that water too. Flash the water few times when immersing to remove any leaked organic parts

Tom advised 4-6 weeks to cycle the soil and so that plants establish well. Or immersing when plants achieve the density you look for. I'll be going 8-10 weeks for planning restrictions and also as I love the "watch it growing without maintenance" thing.

I find your tank worth the try of a dry start. The time spent waiting for introducing fish is compensated by a maintenance free planted aquarium


----------



## George Farmer (5 Aug 2009)

*Re: Stus Hardscape for Tropica Aquacube*

Brilliant idea on the heather wood, Stu.

Sure, it's been used before but you've done something different with it.  Kudos!

Love the planting plans too.  

This is gonna be a cracker!  I'm getting excited for you.


----------



## flygja (7 Aug 2009)

*Re: Stus Hardscape for Tropica Aquacube*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> i aimed for the break, honest!  im hoping that i can get something growing through it so it looks like a split that the fauna has taken advantage of.



Never doubted you for a second  8)


----------



## Stu Worrall (7 Aug 2009)

*Re: Stus Hardscape for Tropica Aquacube*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

Did some HC planting last night. its currently wrapped in clingfilm and I should hopefully finish it off tonight and get the filter and co2 fitted


----------



## Stu Worrall (10 Aug 2009)

*Re: Stus Hardscape for Tropica Aquacube*

I managed to do a water change tonight and get some pictures. Ignore the wood at the top as ive removed it and will replace it when i can get it flat like in the previous pictures.  It floated too much and stuck up  so I need some more glue in at next water change 

Other than that everything planted quite well with the minimum of clouding. Pics below include the Dazs Chisel diffuser and some nice ADA parts set grey tubing (I left them in as I was bound to break the glass if I tried to take it out!). Boyu bubble counter on the outside. I took off the HOB and the light for the photography.

Front





Angled




Close-up of diffuser and planting




Corner




In-situ in the lounge under the TV with the HOB and light in place.  The jury is still out for bruce, he doesnt like the wood at the back either


----------



## Dan Crawford (10 Aug 2009)

Thats just stunning Stu! It looks awesome in situ to, i'm so jealous.


----------



## mattyc (10 Aug 2009)

this is a great looking tank.

Good work!!!   

Matt


----------



## rawr (10 Aug 2009)

Wow, it looks great! It already looks so natural and I can't wait to see it grown in. I can't say I'm a fan of the wood, but that's just taste.


----------



## Stu Worrall (10 Aug 2009)

cheers all,

you're right about the wood as it looks crap after I checked the pictures so I took it out of the top sections.  Ive got to cut it and reposition so it creeps over the top rather than standing to attention!

thanks for the hairgrass by the way thomas, its planted up nicely in the back of this tank! 

I really like the ADA tubing, really flexible and doestn kink when you loop it over the top of the tank.  Ill be using it in all my tanks at the last stage from now on.  Just wish it wasnt so dear!

The HOB is working wuite well as the outflow drops onto the top of the co2 bubbles thus distributing them around the tank.  The only thing im worried about is a lack of flow aournd the left side of the main stone.


----------



## aaronnorth (10 Aug 2009)

beautiful Stu. I loved the wood before the plants went in, but i am not too sure it goes now! Still, if you do reposition it to creep over like you say i think it will look even better  

I like nutrafin CO2 airline, that is flexible and doesnt kink either for a lot less money


----------



## andyh (10 Aug 2009)

Only just come accross this journal, its excellent. 

Stu you have done an amazing job at keeping things to scale! 

Just tidying my desk now to work out of i can fit one on there!


----------



## John Starkey (10 Aug 2009)

Hi stu,
stunning mate,great sense of scale,good plant choice,brilliantly executed,
regards john,


----------



## George Farmer (10 Aug 2009)

Great hardscape, great layout, great plant choice, great planting technique, great photography...

I'm extremely impressed!

Congratulations, Stu!


----------



## TDI-line (10 Aug 2009)

*Re: Stus Hardscape for Tropica Aquacube*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

>



Die Hard Scaping.


----------



## Stu Worrall (11 Aug 2009)

*Re: Stus Hardscape for Tropica Aquacube*



			
				TDI-line said:
			
		

> Die Hard Scaping.


  

Thanks again all.  Did a bit of wood re-positioning last night and the un-natural pieces have been fixed and the fissidens glued on.  will try and get some pics later.


Does anyone know if UG is ok with easycarbo? dont want to kill mine off before its even got started!


----------



## Jur4ik (11 Aug 2009)

few bits left of mine are doing fine with easy carbo


----------



## aaronnorth (11 Aug 2009)

bladderwworts (and liveworts) react adversely too liquid carbon, but people do report success at the standard dose, there is always the od chance you cant use it at all though


----------



## lljdma06 (11 Aug 2009)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I like that. Let me tell you, sometimes you feel like you're going to die after scaping.  

Beautiful little tank.

I'm not a huge fan of gluing plants, but so many do it that I'm sure it isn't harmful.  

llj


----------



## Stu Worrall (12 Aug 2009)

Little update.  ive been doing daily water changes.  The HC is grwoing well and im going to give it a trim tonight.  Unfortunately some of the UG is starting to melt but other bits are fine so im hoping some survives so it can grow on.

As I dont start scapes with AS very often (only used it once) when should I start dosing TPN+ ???


----------



## Themuleous (12 Aug 2009)

Thats cool! 

Sam


----------



## Stu Worrall (17 Aug 2009)

another update

HC and hairgrass are growing well and the HC has had several trims to keep it low.  Unfortunately the HG is melting and I now have a few holes   Not sure what else I can do for the UG as the co2 is up high and flow good and dosing TPN+ so im not sure what else it needs.  If it all fails then Ill have to replace it with HC or something else.

fissidens is fitted and could probably do with another trim.

heres some pics


----------



## Superman (17 Aug 2009)

Looks great Stu, hope that one day my HC fills out like yours.


----------



## rawr (17 Aug 2009)

Looking amazing! I love the feel to this scape.


----------



## aaronnorth (17 Aug 2009)

i have heard UG doesnt like nutrient rich substartes, not sure if its true or not :?:


----------



## samc (17 Aug 2009)

looks cool stu   

you could be right there aaron. all the people who have grown it well all seem to use the same fert system. cant remember what but ill look it up


----------



## Stu Worrall (17 Aug 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> i have heard UG doesnt like nutrient rich substartes, not sure if its true or not :?:





			
				samc said:
			
		

> you could be right there aaron. all the people who have grown it well all seem to use the same fert system. cant remember what but ill look it up


mm, not much inert gravel in here im afraid.  Might try it in some gravel if I ever get hold of any again.


			
				Superman said:
			
		

> Looks great Stu, hope that one day my HC fills out like yours.


Cheers clark. laods of co2 and trimming on this one


			
				rawr said:
			
		

> Looking amazing! I love the feel to this scape.


Thanks thomas, your grass is growing well at the back


----------



## andyh (17 Aug 2009)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> another update
> 
> HC and hairgrass are growing well and the HC has had several trims to keep it low.  Unfortunately the HG is melting and I now have a few holes   Not sure what else I can do for the UG as the co2 is up high and flow good and dosing TPN+ so im not sure what else it needs.  If it all fails then Ill have to replace it with HC or something else.
> 
> fissidens is fitted and could probably do with another trim.



 Hey stu, how did you fit your fissidens, did you glue it? I only ask as i have some to put in my new tank and i am looking for advice?


----------



## Stu Worrall (17 Aug 2009)

superglued to the heather wood. I had to hide the join though as it went white at the point where glued so make sure this parts isnt visible


----------



## Joe Faria (21 Aug 2009)

Hi Stu,
What I know about UG, it's really a slow grower... sometimes takes 4 to 6 weeks to show signs of growth.

It melts completely and then new sprouts and runners appear. This plant really take your patience to the limit, just keep giving it ferts and co2, with proper lighting and you will rewarded.

I grew it before in a low tech, just for fun, but never melted for me, but it wouldn't happen again to me... I think it's was just lucky at that time.


----------



## George Farmer (26 Aug 2009)

How's this getting on, Stu?


----------



## Stu Worrall (28 Aug 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> How's this getting on, Stu?


sorry George, i missed your question.

Well, its going ok.  As reported before the UG just melted away to nothing so that was 8 quid down the pan (literally).  I might try it again in the future in some inert gravel, maybe in the 10cm cube ive got.  

The hairgrass and HC are grwoig really well as im having to trim at least two or three times a week but I do have some fuzz algae on the rock and in the HC which im spot dosing with easy carbo.  Will try and get an updated pic of it this weekend.


----------



## mr. luke (29 Aug 2009)

nice tank 
By heather wood do you mean heather as in the plant?


----------



## Stu Worrall (29 Aug 2009)

mr. luke said:
			
		

> nice tank
> By heather wood do you mean heather as in the plant?


thanks mr luke, yup its normal heather that you find on hillsides.


----------



## Stu Worrall (6 Sep 2009)

no picture updates on this at the moment as they are all in camera and need processing but my pc isnt plugged in at the mo.  So, I borrowed my wifes compact tonight and made a little video of the tank.

Heres the link to the video - http://www.flickr.com/photos/sworrall/3891367298/


Not sure if it can be embedded on this forum with the below? anybody know?

<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="480" data="http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377" classid="clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000"> <param name="flashvars" value="intl_lang=en-us&photo_secret=6ce195abdb&photo_id=3891367298&flickr_show_info_box=true"></param> <param name="movie" value="http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377"></param> <param name="bgcolor" value="#000000"></param> <param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed type="application/x-shockwave-flash" src="http://www.flickr.com/apps/video/stewart.swf?v=71377" bgcolor="#000000" allowfullscreen="true" flashvars="intl_lang=en-us&photo_secret=6ce195abdb&photo_id=3891367298&flickr_show_info_box=true" height="480" width="640"></embed></object>


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Sep 2009)

looking fab mate. 

pearling too!   

you've just made me make the wife go find her compact for the vid mode. we have a HD one but i cant make it go on the PC  :?


----------



## Stu Worrall (6 Sep 2009)

cheers mark 

Doesnt her camera just download as a file or something?  My wifes is a fuji and it saves them as .mp4


----------



## Mark Evans (6 Sep 2009)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> Doesnt her camera just download as a file or something? My wifes is a fuji and it saves them as .mp4



i cant even play the ones from camera. it's and AVI. i'll get the correct player for it. it's crap quailty though.

our HD camcorder is awesome, but i need dedicated software....more expense. pics will have to do i I'm afraid.

BTW your HC looks sweet mate


----------



## Stu Worrall (6 Sep 2009)

cheers mark, its growing quite well apart from a bit of algae hanging on and some on the glass still 

on youtube now - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBHJ5e7oSNQ


----------



## myboyshay (7 Sep 2009)

WOW! Love your scapes mate    

Mark!


----------



## Stu Worrall (7 Sep 2009)

myboyshay said:
			
		

> WOW! Love your scapes mate
> 
> Mark!


Ditto mate. cheers Mark


----------



## Stu Worrall (12 Oct 2009)

just a quick update on the tank.  I put 5 cherry shrimp in about a month ago for a mini clean up crew and I had a nice surprise tonight as I found two shrimplets when I was doing a water change 

The HC carpet has filled the tank now and the grass at the back has gotten pretty thick. will get some pics up soon


----------



## andyh (12 Oct 2009)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> just a quick update on the tank.  I put 5 cherry shrimp in about a month ago for a mini clean up crew and I had a nice surprise tonight as I found two shrimplets when I was doing a water change
> 
> The HC carpet has filled the tank now and the grass at the back has gotten pretty thick. will get some pics up soon



Show us pics! Congrats on the babies! 
My CRS are carrying eggs at the moment, so i hoping for the pitter patter of tiny feet soon!


----------



## Stu Worrall (12 Oct 2009)

andyh said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice one on the crs andy, ill get around to having some in the future hopefully. Ill get some new pics done this week when I get a minute


----------



## Stu Worrall (24 Oct 2009)

did some quick pics of the tank tonight with the equipment in.  The HC has grown a really thick carpet now but it could do with a blackout to get rid of some stubborn spirogira   Apologies for the blown highlight but I was just working off the 20w halogen above the tank which tends to light up the big rock!

Other than that its pretty much finished so I may start a new scape soon.

One of the shrimps











Full tank


----------



## hydrophyte (24 Oct 2009)

That looks fantastic. Great photography too. I haven't heard of anyone using a halogen lamp in some time.


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Oct 2009)

Great work Stu, loving the tank  shame I didn't buy one of these for Â£30 when I was offered one at that price!!


----------



## John Starkey (24 Oct 2009)

Hi stu,
the growth rate in the setup is very impessive,
love it mate, regards john.


----------



## Stu Worrall (24 Oct 2009)

Cheers all 



			
				hydrophyte said:
			
		

> That looks fantastic. Great photography too. I haven't heard of anyone using a halogen lamp in some time.



Yup its halogen. As advised by Graeme I uprgraded the bulb to 20w which has worked well.



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Great work Stu, loving the tank  shame I didn't buy one of these for Â£30 when I was offered one at that price!!


I would have snapped their arm off!  Of course you then need to get the co2 and the filter but thats damn cheap for one of these.



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi stu,
> the growth rate in the setup is very impessive,
> love it mate, regards john.



Cheers John, Im quite pleased the HC has filled in so well but the UG was a disapointment as I just couldnt grow it


----------



## JamesM (24 Oct 2009)

Looks great Stu, but give that HC a really good trim more often and it wont look so leggy


----------



## hydrophyte (24 Oct 2009)

I really like that amber color from the halogen. It might just be the photography, but in your pictures it is more attractive than the color you get from low Kelvin fluorescents.


----------



## glenn (1 Nov 2009)

hi Stu, the tank is looking great. i was wondering how you find the azoo 60 HOB im thinking of getting one for my 15L, but i will probably get the Azoo Mignon 150, and sory if i didnt see but what do you use for heating? i was looking at one of them mini heater mat that stick to the inside of the tank or can go under the gravel, aparently they raise the temp to just above ambiant room temperature as it dosent have a thermostat


----------



## Stu Worrall (2 Nov 2009)

glenn said:
			
		

> hi Stu, the tank is looking great. i was wondering how you find the azoo 60 HOB im thinking of getting one for my 15L, but i will probably get the Azoo Mignon 150, and sory if i didnt see but what do you use for heating? i was looking at one of them mini heater mat that stick to the inside of the tank or can go under the gravel, aparently they raise the temp to just above ambiant room temperature as it dosent have a thermostat



Hi Glenn, the azoo 60 is a great filter. lots of flow for the small nano and its not too big to boot and sits just nicely on the back of the tank.  I did have an initial problem with it cutting out on startup when it was trying to prime the tube but sound this was common and it seems to have now run in and doesnt do it as much.

The heating is zero but it stays around 22degrees as its sat on my TV cuboard above the sky box which seems to heat it quite well from beneath through the wood!


----------



## glenn (2 Nov 2009)

cool cool, thanks! 
btw, in the end i decided on the Azoo Mignon 150, and for Â£8 i think its a bragain, so i should be hitting 10x turnover in my 15l but i dont know how good it is for flow with the waterfall effect 
i have also got 2k of mini landscape rock, some easycarbo, Unipac Black Micro Gravel and some spare manzi, so i should be starting my nano journal soon hopfully    once i sort out a planting scheme  :?


----------



## Stu Worrall (3 Apr 2010)

Just a quick note that I broke this nano down and re-planted it at Vivarium 2010 with Dan and Graeme.  Ive taken a quick picture of it below and ill be starting a new journal for it soon.  Ill post up the pictures i entered for this years AGA as final pictures.


----------



## TBRO (3 Apr 2010)

Looking good Stu, what is the stem on the left? any livestock ? Are you running any CO2 ? (I'm sure you will answer all these questions in your journal, I'm just excited for pico scapes at the mo)

I really liked the Tropica cube on the desk at TGM, so tempting but I really can't have another tank, or can I......

Regards, Tom


----------

